# Puppies growth rate on raw diet



## Patrick Murray

I've been told that puppies raised on a raw diet will grow more slowly than if they were on a commercial diet. Is that true and, if so, is this a good thing? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

To me, the dogs adult size is genetically predetermined. All food does is determine how long it takes for the dog to get there. Slower growth rate is better on the joints. I think too fast and the dogs can get pano, (is that correct?)

I dont know whether raw is slower than other diets, but slower is better.


----------



## Eros Kopliku

Just my experience:

My pup grew on raw food and turned out to be the biggest and fastest growing pup of the litter. The pups that the breeder kept were also on raw, but were considerably smaller than mine. It's not enough to form an opinion, but in this case, I don't think diet had anything to do with it.


----------



## Ted White

My experience was a very fast growing pup that made me wonder daily about Panos. I would absolutely 100% do it again, however. He's bigger, healthier, non-smellier than other pooches. Even his crate has very little to no odor.

Anyway, he grew like a weed, but like Mike and Eros said, size all may be genetic, as may be the rate.


----------



## Dan Long

My GSD was raw fed from about 5 months. He grew fast but I didn't have any littermates to compare him to. He still got pano at around 9 months til 14 months or so. He was about 55lbs when we started him on it, 60lbs @ 6 months, 77lbs at 9 months, then he slowed down a lot. He was about 80lbs at a year, and 85 at 18 months. It took him another year to get to 90 where he is now. He didn't grow any taller after 18 months either. His body changed a lot even though his weight wasn't moving, he leaned out and got thicker and more muscular from 18-30 months.


----------



## Dan Long

BTW our Great Dane has been raw fed since we brought her home. She's leaner than most Danes her age and is totally ripped with muscle, and has an outstanding coat. She's about 110lbs now at 16 months. She grew nice and slow (if that's possible with a Dane!).

Here's a pic, you can't see her muscle tone too well but you can see how nice and lean she is. Yes her head is nearly as high as the light switch on the wall, and yes, my window is dirty.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

I've had several German Shepherds, only one got pano and it was an American show lines dog from a New Jersey breeder. Depending upon the breed growth rates vary and most of my puppies picked up 3 pounds per week. One picked up a bad case of Coors Light...:lol:


----------



## Alex Corral

I switched my dog to raw when she was 14 mos. She really hasn't gotten much taller, but she is filling out now (still lean), but her coat looks great and so do her teeth. I'm sure you all know this regarding raw though. 

My brother in law has been feeding his Rott pup since 8 wks when he got him. He seems to be growing pretty fast. He was 23lbs at 11 wks I think. He's almost 13 wks now.


----------



## Dan Long

Here's a good before and after shot. This is our old girl Midnite. She died in Jan07 at 13 years old. 

She's 11 in these pictures- kibble fed her entire life. Smelly, tufts of hair falling out all the time, lick sores, allergies, breath that would knock a buzzard off a crap wagon. 

Before









After- this is only 3 months on raw and look at the difference- shiny coat (that is not silver hair, that is sun gleaming). Leaner, no dog smell, teeth improving, no shedding, no more allergies or lick sores.


----------



## Ted White

What a fantastic comparison!!! Thanks a LOT for taking the time to post these. That is just what I have found as well. Excellent fur, no clumping, shocking white teeth, no smell (even the crate). 

And of course the same benefits are at work inside the dog as well.


----------

